# Pompino information



## Hoggfish (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been reading this forum for 2 mo. Awesome information here. I'm new to salt fishing and am going to the beach in the morning. So I have many different types of rigs some floro, steel, and floats all premade. What are the advantages/disadvantages to each? 
I've purchased a entry level Penn Persuite II 4000 the 5000 was sold out :/ it's the start of my collection tho. I've got 2/0 and 4/0 circle hooks, #2 pyramid sinkers and bad azz home made rod holders. 2 125yd 20# braid uni'd on my spool and 30 yards of 30lb fluro I don't know what to do with LOL. Where are my mistakes? And should I uni knot 10 ft of the fluoro to the end of my spool? Oh and if you see me on the beach I have beer:thumbup:


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Where are you going in the am? I'll be out giving it a shot too


----------



## Hoggfish (Feb 26, 2014)

clint18robin said:


> Where are you going in the am? I'll be out giving it a shot too


No idea somewhere between Navarre and Ft Pickens LOL! It will be me and my buddy we gonna scout it out and find a spot that feels like a fish breeding ground...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

Going today as well.....yeah buddy


----------



## milessurvivesonfish (Dec 14, 2013)

I caught a small pompano in the surf yesterday. Im glad theyre showing up


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing in Perdido since 8am. :sad:


----------



## Hoggfish (Feb 26, 2014)

No breeding grounds where found :/ anyone else have any luck this morning?


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

No luck anywhere. No luck at navarre pier, or surf....went to 3 mile and no luck for reds either....was lucky to catch a pinfish lol


----------



## clint18robin (Feb 17, 2014)

I was around 3-4 other guys fishing all day and no one had a bite. The gulls are starting to dive...so maybe not much longer.


----------

